# Bad cough causing contractions



## Changed (Mar 14, 2004)

Can a bad, persistent cough trigger preterm labor? I've had this cough for almost 2 weeks. Actually, I had a cold that developed a sinus infection, went on antibiotics for a week and the cold and cough are STILL hanging around. My whole belly is sore and hurts when I cough. I just took a warm epsom salt bath but I'm getting sort of worried about the coughing causing more BH contractions and jarring the baby.

I have tried herbal cough syrup and OTC cough syrup and neither seem to help. Nor do cough drops. Steamy showers seem to help the cough be more productive but doesn't settle the cough at all. Also, I'm not actually coughing anything up even when it feels like it's moving something so it's either just irritation or it's really stuck in there.

Help!


----------



## freestyler (Jan 28, 2005)

It cannot trigger preterm labor but it can cause bleeding. The force of the coughing can rupture membranes in the cervix and cause spotting. It happened to me once and scared the bejesus out of me! Are you sure you do not have asthma? An inhaler might give you a huge amount of relief, just opening your airways and allowing them to heal better, with better blood flow. Even if you don't have asthma per se, an inhaler still really helps a lot of the time with chronic stuff. And it is safe during pregnancy. I'd go to a doc, rule out asthma, and get an inhaler either way. You'll feel tons better. Been there and done that. I get friggin pneumonia EVERY pregnancy at week 27, darn it!! I'm determined this time (our fifth) NOT to get sick!! But if I do, the inhaler is primed and ready.


----------



## Changed (Mar 14, 2004)

Hmmm... I had a xopenex inhaler and used it a few times last night. It couldn't tell if it helped. I have a nebulizer and albuterol/xopenex but we just moved and I can't find them. I was really, really getting worried last night because it kept coming every few minutes in fits that I was completely unable to stop. Oddly, I don't cough when I'm sleeping so I knew I'd get a rest from it and did. It's not too bad this morning. Thanks for the input!


----------



## korintherin (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm seconding the doc visit, air flow test (you breathe into a plastic device that measures your air flow, not invasive at all), and probably an inhaler for the short term.

A long term cough can "insult" the lungs and make it harder to heal after a cold. Then sometimes you end up with bronchitis (FUN!). Speaking from experience here.

ETA: Ah, well, if you have a nebulizer you know what a peak flow meter is already


----------



## coyotemist (Aug 23, 2007)

Occasionally the coughing can be a symptom of something else...too bad of an asthma attack/bronchitis/pneumonia etc can mean that your oxygen saturation is low. If your's is low, the babys is low. You might need steroids, antibiotics, short term oxygen, etc for the baby's safety.

Please go to the doctor if this goes on much longer. My rule of thumb is anything over 10 days, or obvious cyanosis (bluing).

Oh, and do see if your DH/DP can find the nebulizer. They work gobs better than those new stupid inhalers (with the new propellant). This coming from a respiratory therapist in training...


----------



## freestyler (Jan 28, 2005)

Does the new propellant totally suck? I'm worried about it, because some people I know who've used the new inhalers say they are awful. I'm worried about the new ones not being able to treat any asthma attack I might get (and rarely get.) The old kind works awesome.

And, yeah, your baby needs loads of oxygen too!! Please promise us you'll take care of yourself.


----------



## MissBliss (May 21, 2008)

I had a bad cough that was caused by allergies. It was so bad I pulled a muscle in my stomach, and it felt like I was being stabbed every time I coughed. Sneezing was just as bad.

My practitioner said I should try Chloraseptic brand cough drops for immediate relief (they are my favs now), and I took a 24hr Claritin for about two weeks. The difference was night and day. I wasn't sure how I was going to be able to labor with that muscle pain, but fortunately it was taken care of in short order thanks to those two things.


----------



## coyotemist (Aug 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freestyler* 
Does the new propellant totally suck? I'm worried about it, because some people I know who've used the new inhalers say they are awful. I'm worried about the new ones not being able to treat any asthma attack I might get (and rarely get.) The old kind works awesome.

I agree the old kind is awesome, so do many therapists! However, there is an international treaty to discontinue use of that particular propellant because it is so bad for the environment.

The new inhalers will treat your asthma attack, however there are some things to consider:

1) you may need more puffs
2) the new inhalers almost always require use of a spacer http://allergy.peds.arizona.edu/sout...rs/spacer.html You can get around 15% improvement using a spacer
3) you may need to rinse out your inhaler quite often to prevent blockages
4) you may get additional improvement by using a different inhaler, like Combivent (a combination of albuterol and atrovent). Many studies show that together they work 25% better than alone.

Albuterol "fish" are available from Walmart at $4 a box, and many of my more local stores are covering it for that price too. The new inhalers are more expensive, and haven't been covered by our insurance, even though that's all thats available. Since we already own the nebulizer, this has been a much cheaper option for our family.


----------



## Changed (Mar 14, 2004)

I feel pretty confident that my o2 saturation is just fine in between coughing. Today it's not bad. We went to the zoo... at high altitude on the side of a mountain and I was ok. I'm all about resting for the rest of the day.

Oh, and last night I set up a humidifier right next to my head and that seemed to help so I'm going to hang out in bed for the rest of the evening near it and keep it on tonight. I'll try to find the neb too. I know that would help sooo much with some percussion. My OB is out of town until the 28th so I'd rather not have to go in. I've dealt with respiratory meds and treatments enough to know what to do but relating that all to pregnancy is a new one for me.

I peed myself at the grocery store today coughing. That was GREAT.


----------

